# 2020 OHIO FALL MUSHROOMS



## sb

*Post OHIO, Fall 2020 Mushrooms here*


----------



## sb

*Franklin County - Central OH*

Here's a nice Lion's Mane, Herecium, from a few days ago. I got it in a spot that has produced Fall Lion's Mane for 7 years in a row now, without fail. If I hadn't gotten so excited, I would have cut just the larger of the two and left the smaller one (bottom right) to grow bigger over several weeks.

Sliced for drying, they filled 3 trays on my dehydrator . . . and flawless quality -- no bugs or bug tunnels!


----------



## JBwoodsman

I think fall has finally arrived! Lots of mushrooms everywhere!







Everyone get out there and enjoy the season.


----------



## Zabz

Found a mess of hercium coraloides? And abortive entolomas today. Anyone have any experience cooking up shrimp of the woods that would like to share some insights?


----------



## JBwoodsman

Zabz said:


> Found a mess of hercium coraloides? And abortive entolomas today. Anyone have any experience cooking up shrimp of the woods that would like to share some insights?


Cook them any way you would shrimp!


----------



## JBwoodsman

Found about twelve pounds in a quick hour last night!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Went out today in NE Ohio and only found 2 small hens. One slightly larger than my fist and one slightly smaller. Just getting started here. I'll go back in 3-4 days and have another look at them.


----------



## Howard H

*Zabz*

Make sure the shrimps are well charred, if you cook them. They can be frozen after the char, then cook as you would real shrimp.


----------



## sb

*Hocking County - Hocking Hills State Park*

Green Elfcup Fungus - beautiful blue-green tiny cup-fungus _Chlorociboria aeruginascens_
Woodworkers have prized Chlorociboria green-blue stained wood for centuries. It stains the interior of the wood substrate











Dead Man's Finger's - Xylaria polymorpha











Honey Mushrooms everywhere . . . hundreds & thousands . . .

Dozens & dozens of stumps and dead trees times hundreds.

Well . . . I thought they were/are honeys. But as it was a long hike and I wasn't picking any to take home or eat, I didn't take any time with details.


----------



## tmb

Very nice!


----------



## jashroomer

tmb said:


> Very nice!


Cool pictures. We had a huge flush of honey mushrooms in late august/early sept here in central indiana, they seemed to be in every other yard, made my first spore print with some. 
They dried up quick when we went 50 days without rain, pretty dry and few mushrooms up here, although getting a little rain today.


----------



## Zabz

I'm seeing a ton of hens everywhere in NE Ohio, chickens and hercium a' plenty too. Definitely a great year for basically every mushroom except chanterelles this year, which is odd but I still found a ton of them... I'll take that trade any day.


----------



## shroomsearcher

I'm not having your kind of luck, Z. I've only found 3, One was decent sized, but nothing special. I took it. Went and checked one that I found that was smaller than my fist. It didn't grow much and half of it was dried out. I just left it. Tomorrow, I'll check the 3rd one, that was slightly larger than my fist. I'm hoping it didn't dry out. It's on the east side of the tree, so the afternoon Sun doesn't hit it.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Well, checked the third one the next day, and it had grown nicely and was in prime shape and I took it. Nothing huge, maybe 3 lbs total. I put it in a tub of water overnight to flush the critters out of it. I cleaned it the next day.

I'll tell you what, I'm beginning to wonder if hens are worth all the bother. I worked my butt off cleaning that thing! So much dirt and so many critters in that hen! It was what I would call a really "tight" hen. Hard to get stuff separated. Anyway, it's done.


----------



## Zabz

Critters = protein 🤣


----------



## morelseeeker

Found these last weekend. The hen was good just had to remove some off the underside.


----------



## JBwoodsman

morelseeeker said:


> Found these last weekend. The hen was good just had to remove some off the underside.
> View attachment 36866
> View attachment 36867


Becareful not to get any galerina bits mixed into that pretty little lions mane!


----------

